# prevent copying of data cd



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 30, 2006)

Recently I purchased Oxford Advanced learner's dictionery with CD. Now when I tried to copy it or make an iso image of it, it is not allowing to be copied. I want to know how this can be done and by what software.


----------



## kl_ravi (Oct 30, 2006)

Now if your intentions are good and you want to make a backup copy of your original disk, you can use Alcohol120% or Blindwrite .... 


Remember sharing the backup cd with your friends or running it on more than one computer amounts to piracy which is forbidden here.


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 30, 2006)

After trying all options mentioned above

Try This

I've done it with winimage(use any alternative) and Virtual CD (ver.7)

1.> First make an iso image of your CD with winimage. yes it will not get done. (do not delete the incomplete image, it has all the structure/info. needed to create virtual cd of protected CD's)

2.> now insert this image using Virtual CD in your virtual Drive.

3.> Create Virtual CD of the Inserted Incomplete image. (Allow Virtual Cd as Source for this option in Virtual Cd settings)

4.> now edit the created virtual cd using the virtual CD editor. (Open .vc4 file for editting)

5.> now copy your cd to any folder in HDD

5.> copy all files to the editing virtual cd (replacing all existing files)

6.> Then Create virtual cd from the editor itself.


Thats it. this method will save your existing Genuine CD from gettin Scratchs 

I've successfully created virtual cd of Dungeon Seige, Mech Warrior (get with my HCL PC) and DukeNukem Project Manhettan usin this method.


----------



## Manshahia (Oct 31, 2006)

what if we want to make our CD protected like that. Is there any software that can prevent a cd being copied?
__________
Yaar bata do hai koi esa software?? jis se hum CD copy hone se rok sakte hain? or ya phir uska hide kar sake taki kissi ko pata hi na challe.


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 31, 2006)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> what if we want to make our CD protected like that. Is there any software that can prevent a cd being copied?
> __________
> Yaar bata do hai koi esa software?? jis se hum CD copy hone se rok sakte hain? or ya phir uska hide kar sake taki kissi ko pata hi na challe.



ya.. i think this is the question being asked.. same question is it possible to make protected data cd?


----------



## Manshahia (Oct 31, 2006)

Koi to reply karo bhai


----------



## DukeNukem (Nov 1, 2006)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> Hyper-Active User in the Forum


Search the form Hyper-Actively


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Nov 1, 2006)

I also wanted to know how cd can be copy protected. For everybody's info, the suggested software, i.e. Blindwrite cannot copy the protected cd. Can anybody give me the names some software/methods through which we can protect data/audio cd/dvd's?


----------



## busyanuj (Nov 1, 2006)

try Alcohol 120% as already suggested above.


----------



## kl_ravi (Nov 2, 2006)

Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictonary is protected by CD-COPS Copy protection. 

*linkdata.com/index.htm#news11
*www.linkdata.com/index.htm#cdcops

I guess Blindwrite tries to make 1:1 copy regardless of the contents its trying to copy. That's why its called blindwrite.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 2, 2006)

the.kaushik said:
			
		

> ya.. i think this is the question being asked.. same question is it possible to make protected data cd?



go here. a tutorial " Make copy protected CD's" posted by a thinkdigit member "khattam_"

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18318


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Nov 3, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> go here. a tutorial " Make copy protected CD's" posted by a thinkdigit member "khattam_"
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18318



The above tutorial is for copy protecting linux cd's. How about making windows data copy protection?


----------



## DukeNukem (Nov 3, 2006)

Why do you wana make your cd's copy protected . what's sooooo important.
first you guys wanna copy copy protected Cd's. then you wanna make cd's copy protected

but then thats human nature

that's why there's a phrase in hindi " @#$%% ki puch kabhi sidhi nahi hoti"


----------



## whistler (Nov 6, 2006)

if anyone knows it....dont reveal here.......go directly to microsoft and tell bill g@te$....
__________
BTW i know a "JUGAD" to hide the cd contents in all..even "show all files" will fail....u wanna know?


----------



## romeo_8693 (Nov 6, 2006)

nice whistler!!


----------



## whistler (Nov 6, 2006)

seriously i know the jugad....i have been using it for a while......


----------



## rakeshishere (Nov 6, 2006)

I know a bit of this stuff but i would like to see what others reply in here


----------



## hansraj (Nov 7, 2006)

hey whistler can u come up with u r JUGAD!!!!!


----------

